# Dvc ssr



## Bailey#1 (Dec 27, 2015)

Beginning 2017 DVC Saratoga Springs will have a Standard and Preferred booking separation. No one knows how this will effect the RCI exchange program but it probably will effect areas like Congress Park, and the main sections around the boat dock and main pool.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2015)

Bailey#1 said:


> Beginning 2017 DVC Saratoga Springs will have a Standard and Preferred booking separation. No one knows how this will effect the RCI exchange program but it probably will effect areas like Congress Park, and the main sections around the boat dock and main pool.



Will it be more points for preferred booking?


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 29, 2015)

chriskre said:


> Will it be more points for preferred booking?



yes.

http://www.disboards.com/threads/ssr-major-changes-to-points-standard-preferred-categories.3471114/


----------



## presley (Dec 29, 2015)

I'm sure many people bought a particular points package for a particular room. It just goes to show, you never know what the future will bring.


----------



## chriskre (Dec 29, 2015)

chalee94 said:


> yes.
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/threads/ssr-major-changes-to-points-standard-preferred-categories.3471114/



Well then this is good because hopefully the regular rooms with be cheaper.


----------



## Bailey#1 (Dec 29, 2015)

About 20% cheaper. But for those who do RCI exchanges, I would image they will only see standard rooms only, no more Congress Park.


----------



## CCR (Dec 29, 2015)

I have 2, 1 bedrooms in May booked on exchange to SSR.  Can you explain to me what is special about Congress Park?  Should I be requesting to stay in that area

Any other tips on what to request when staying there?


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 29, 2015)

Bailey#1 said:


> About 20% cheaper. But for those who do RCI exchanges, I would image they will only see standard rooms only, no more Congress Park.



It would depend on what DVC owners end up booking more of, and I suspect that may not become clear immediately. Will owners be happy to spend more points to book preferred, or would they rather save points or add a night by booking standard? Or will it be fairly balanced? As an exchanger, not an owner, I'll admit I don't really know, but I don't think the answer is obvious. As an exchanger, I do know that at other resorts (back when there were more exchanges into other resorts), there was typically more chance of exchanging into a preferred view because the lower-point standard units were booked first by owners. But I believe there were also fewer standard/lower-point units available, as well.


----------



## chalee94 (Dec 29, 2015)

CCR said:


> I have 2, 1 bedrooms in May booked on exchange to SSR.  Can you explain to me what is special about Congress Park?  Should I be requesting to stay in that area?



Congress Park has views of Disney Springs (and is on the side of SSR to make for an easy walk to Disney Springs).  It's also fairly close to the main check-in area and pool, I think...


----------



## bnoble (Dec 30, 2015)

> I don't think the answer is obvious.


I don't think it is either. I'm going to guess that it will be fairly balanced, and so either will be possible as an exchange, but one never knows.  In the past DVC owners have been point-frugal---not surprising, as the points are expensive even resale. But, I think more than half the resort is "standard", so there will be lots of availability there.


----------



## CCR (Dec 31, 2015)

chalee94 said:


> Congress Park has views of Disney Springs (and is on the side of SSR to make for an easy walk to Disney Springs).  It's also fairly close to the main check-in area and pool, I think...



Thanks for you advice Charles.  I'm guessing it is hard to get into Congress Park as an Exchanger, especially with my request to have two one bedrooms near each other.


----------



## wed100105 (Dec 31, 2015)

CCR said:


> Thanks for you advice Charles.  I'm guessing it is hard to get into Congress Park as an Exchanger, especially with my request to have two one bedrooms near each other.



When are you going to SSR? We have to request two one bedrooms close to one another as well, and I would love to know if you had any trouble getting the rooms close.


----------



## CCR (Dec 31, 2015)

My check in date is May 29th but we won't actually check in until the 30th.  I made a request with MyDisneyExperience and I'll probably stop by the resort before we drive down to Cape Canaveral to submit a request again to please put us near each other.  I think we'll be in the same building for sure, hopefully the same floor.


----------



## Gillyrose (Jan 5, 2016)

CCR said:


> My check in date is May 29th but we won't actually check in until the 30th.  I made a request with MyDisneyExperience and I'll probably stop by the resort before we drive down to Cape Canaveral to submit a request again to please put us near each other.  I think we'll be in the same building for sure, hopefully the same floor.



I'm staying there too on your dates through RCI.  We just have a 1 bedroom lined up.  We love Congress park so we plan to request via MDE and call before getting there.


----------



## blondietink (Jan 5, 2016)

If the villas at AKL Jambo House and BW are any indication, the standard views will be picked up quickly by DVC owners.  DVC owners historically try to get more bang for their points and book the standard views up so they can stay longer.


----------

